# Need some info & pricing.



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

sup everyone. This 09 season will be our 1st year doing snow removal , my father never really cared about the snow season he rather go away and have fun. for the passed three years i now own half the company i rather make the extra cash . 

Needed help on Bidding & Estimating , and info on what to do & not to do just so it gives me more of an idea on the snow removal part .


for example bidding & estimating on what i listed below & by hour / inches or pushes .......


HOMES .

small/med /large...... driveways & side walks ....... 

OFFICE PAKING LOTS .

small/ med / large ....... parking lot & side walks 


Also with salt or with out. all the info i can get will help me out .


THANK YOU , JOHN


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Do a search*



wayside;765611 said:


> sup everyone. This 09 season will be our 1st year doing snow removal , my father never really cared about the snow season he rather go away and have fun. for the passed three years i now own half the company i rather make the extra cash .
> 
> Needed help on Bidding & Estimating , and info on what to do & not to do just so it gives me more of an idea on the snow removal part .
> 
> ...


You are asking questions that have been answered many times over on here. Use the search engine on this site and you will find more info then you really want. This site is very helpful, but guys are not going to keep repeating themselves, plus it is the end of the season and the site is slowing down real fast. Good luck.


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

Burkartsplow;765894 said:


> You are asking questions that have been answered many times over on here. Use the search engine on this site and you will find more info then you really want. This site is very helpful, but guys are not going to keep repeating themselves, plus it is the end of the season and the site is slowing down real fast. Good luck.


tru but i hate searching really dont find much and some dont know how to give out good info i just needed few fast pricing and ill go from there just to get an idea.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Start by reading this:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78971


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

Kunker;766062 said:


> Start by reading this:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78971


bro have everything needed to plow and work im asking about pricing not how to start .


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm one to help others out in situations like this.................unlike many here, although I don't mean to sound harsh. You will get the "figure it out yourself" or "use the search like everyone else", but NOBODY got where they were without a little guidance.

The problem is, and usually is, guys come here with 0 or 5 or 10 posts and really do expect a straight answer to one or 2 questions, but haven't done their part in the meantime.

I'll answer your questions to a point and you'll see why.

HOMES .

small/med /large...... driveways & side walks .......

*Define small/med/large in your book...$10-500 per push, seasonal is a whole other story*.

OFFICE PAKING LOTS .

small/ med / large ....... parking lot & side walks

*$50-5,000 per push, again seasonal different*

Also with salt or with out. all the info i can get will help me out

*With salt, double it, probably, depending of course what it is.*

Really man, we're going to need a lot more info than what you provided. Give an example, an areal view, a shape, a sq footage......something. How much snow do you normally get? How many trucks and operators do you have? What types trucks and plows do you run? What are you worth per hour? If you've never plowed before, take whatever time you estimate it to take and triple it, literally; then multiply it by whatever is an hourly average for your area. Again, I'll help you out if you help me out, by giving me and the rest of us a bit more info.


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

got-h2o;766343 said:


> I'm one to help others out in situations like this.................unlike many here, although I don't mean to sound harsh. You will get the "figure it out yourself" or "use the search like everyone else", but NOBODY got where they were without a little guidance.
> 
> The problem is, and usually is, guys come here with 0 or 5 or 10 posts and really do expect a straight answer to one or 2 questions, but haven't done their part in the meantime.
> 
> ...


yeah i hear you. ill pm you more info thanks alot of the help man.


----------

